# Check this out!



## bloeff (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi,
I'm a 57 year old man who loves Palestrina. This is me singing all the parts of Agnus Dei from Missae Papae Marcelli. Check it out and let me know what you think!!




Thanks
bloeff


----------



## bloeff (Mar 9, 2010)

*Updated Link*

Here is an updated link to the song. Made some improvements and think it sounds better.
Check it out!




Thanks,
Bruce


----------

